# Wood Haul



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

Just got back from Houston hardwoods with a haul and a question. What the heck is Texas Eboney and why is it sooooo expensive ?! It's twice the cost of good cocobola and I have never even heard of it. Anyway got a mess of cocobola and bocote. Enough for about 12 calls if I don't mangle too much of it, for about $45. I'll have to do some minor resawing and plaining, but I think my tools are up to it. Waiting on the bits and the vise then I'm back in bidness. I wasn't able to find anyone who knew where they kept the vortexes at, but then I don't think any of the help were wood turners so that might explain it.
Checking the mail everyday.......


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

Dontcha just love that place? I can spend all day there regardless of how much I buy. And my wife is worse than me. 

Can't help with the Texas Ebony question -- never heard of it either. Always learning something new.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

It is a Texas tree from what I understand. And its called Texas ebony. Grows in south west Texas I think.


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

Resawing is done, no plaining needed, every piece had at least one good side. Ended up with 4 Bocote, 4 Texas Ebony and 6 Cocobolo at about a third of the cost for pre drilled. Glad I cut the TE last, that stuff is pretty dang hard and was not kind to my old band saw blade at all. Bits and jig are on schedule to be here Friday. Heading to Amarillo same day to do a weekend bird hunt so I'll have to wait till next week to do any drilling and turning. I have a bit of leftover stock, not sure what size a pen blank is but I may have enough for a pen or two later if I ever get that bug.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

pen blanks are generally about 5/8" square 

many of the larger pens need to be 7/8" square


----------



## Brew (May 21, 2004)

You ain't lyin about that TE. Expensive,tuff on tools & fairly brittle. I've blown out every piece I've ever tried to turn!

Jeff


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Brew said:


> You ain't lyin about that TE. Expensive,tuff on tools & fairly brittle. I've blown out every piece I've ever tried to turn!
> 
> Jeff


Brew you need to stop using dynomite to drill with


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

Texas Ebony is a very *hard and dense* wood. It's great for small projects (pens, letter openers, calls) and for decorative finials (Christmas ornaments). I did turn a 14" plater years ago that looked great. The wood is almost marble like in the hardness. Tough on tools but well worth the effort. I'm getting ready to get into these two logs soon. I'll keep everyone posted. gb

pics
Texas Ebony tree
The two pens on the left are Texas Ebony (I did not turn these)


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

Thanks for the pics GB. A beautiful wood. Maybe someday worth trying some inlay.


----------



## Flat Fish (Jun 18, 2005)

Father in law is from Harlingen and he has a TX Ebony tree in the back yard, as I just found out over Thanksgiving. Next time I'm there I may have to help him trim it a little! I had never heard of it til a few months ago, shortly after I started turning.

Here is a web site with some info on them.
http://aggie-horticulture.tamu.edu/ornamentals/natives/pithecellobiumflexicaule.htm


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

Based on how hard/dense it is, I suspect a 50 foot tree would be hundreds of years old. I'd grab every stick I could ! Thanks for additional info guys, sure explains the price.


----------

